# Genius 10 or Alba2 shoes



## RoadQue (9 mo ago)

I was looking to purchase either Sidi Alba 2 or Genius 10 shoes.
I am just looking at comfort factors.
Is there a big difference in materials?
I know the old Genius shoes uppers were made of Lorica that I wish my bedroom slippers were made of.
Thanks in advance,
Roadque


----------

